# Pickup at PCD without PCD



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

Please don't beat me up for this question, I am terribly sorry if it sounds stupid.

If someone were to live on the east coast, a few hours away from Spartanburg, but order an ED and PCD from a West coast dealer could they pick up their car from the PCD center without doing an actual PCD?

I understand that it takes 4 weeks for the car to arrive stateside after ED drop off and possibly another week for customs. However, if the PCD is supposed to occur in late July and the facility is booked to the max it could delay a week or two, right?

Say the car arrives off the truck on July 19th, could I take a train up to Spartanburg, stay a night at the Hilton, and pick the car up on the 20th without going through the full PCD. Yes, I know the experience is well worth the wait, but I may not have the time.

Thanks in advance guys, and please take it easy on me.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Why don't you just do a courtesy delivery to your local dealer?


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

Good question. 

I am in TX doing the same thing (West coast dealer, ED +PCD). I originally had thought PCD was an all day event, with lots of driving exercises, but it's only a half day, with half of that on a plant tour. So, while the PCD experience would be fun and I would love to do it, if it means waiting more than 1 week for a slot, I would easily skip it and just grab the car and go.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

It seems like you need to know when you can get PCD versus when you can have your car without PCD. It seems like your dealer should be able to tell you.

PCD includes the night before at the Marriott, dinner at the Marriott, breakfast at the Marriott and Lunch at the PC.

It seems like you might want to use the room, dinner and breakfast part and possibly skip the morning of driving. You'd have to talk to the staff at the performance center but I know they are at least somewhat flexible about when they do delivery. Somebody else asked about skipping lunch and getting the car then and that was possible. My guess is they might do delivery quickly after your arrival but you would really need to ask them. My opinion is you shouldn't skip the morning, I did the whole thing and left by 2pm. 

Jim


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

What I (and I think OP) are talking about is picking up the car without any of the activities that require PCD staff. IIRC, they are limited by staff & equipment to 8 deliveries/day. But if I really just want my car faster, I would forego the activities if it meant avoiding an extra 2 weeks or more delay. It would allow more that 8 deliveries in a day if someone just came by and picked up keys & car.


----------



## F30owner (Feb 11, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> What I (and I think OP) are talking about is picking up the car without any of the activities that require PCD staff. IIRC, they are limited by staff & equipment to 8 deliveries/day. But if I really just want my car faster, I would forego the activities if it meant avoiding an extra 2 weeks or more delay. It would allow more that 8 deliveries in a day if someone just came by and picked up keys & car.


So is that possible with PCD ? I was try to do just the PCD 101, i.e class only and not the delivery to speed things up. Turns out that either the dealer or the buyer has to pay for it that way if they are not doing the delivery.

But, if they can just give me my car without the cool presentation, heck not even offer the hotel, just let me take the driving class and pick the car from the parking lot, I'd be more than ok. But I doubt that is an option.

Ideally one should be able to pick up their car specially the ED ones directly from the port where they dress up the car. And then take it to PCD for the free class if they want it. There will be a huge cost savings both for BMW and time savings for the customer.


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

pcbrew said:


> What I (and I think OP) are talking about is picking up the car without any of the activities that require PCD staff. IIRC, they are limited by staff & equipment to 8 deliveries/day. But if I really just want my car faster, I would forego the activities if it meant avoiding an extra 2 weeks or more delay. It would allow more that 8 deliveries in a day if someone just came by and picked up keys & car.


Yes, this is what I meant. I'm also looking into a courtesy delivery; however, my local dealer will likely want $500 for this.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Red Lined said:


> however, my local dealer will likely want $500 for this.


Why? the delivery fee should have been charged when you bought the car regardless of delivery point.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Unfortunately they will not allow you to arrange just to pick up a vehicle at the PC and skip all of the other activities. We are not a courtesy delivery center and that is not the intent of our program. That would create an even bigger backlog of trying to process vehicles through our facility. We have several bottlenecks that limit us: staff, throughput for shop/detail, storage for vehicles when they arrive and clean car storage to name a few.

If you just want to take delivery of the vehicle, that is what the BMW Center from which you purchased the vehicle is for. If you did not purchase it locally, you will have to make arrangments to travel to that BMW Center when the vehicle arrives or have them set up courtesy delivery at another BMW Center, in which the vehicle will be shipped to. 

The BMW Center that agrees to do a courtesy delivery will most likely charge a courtesy delivery fee. They did not profit from the sale of that vehicle and it will take them manpower/time to detail the vehicle (this is not done at the port), process/handle any required paperwork (tags, insurance, etc...) and deliver the vehicle to the customer. Basically the BMW Center from which you purchased the vehicle, profitted from the sale but doesn't incur any of the expenses of actually prepping/delivering the vehicle.

Hope this helps explain the situation and why most centers will charge a courtesy delivery fee.


----------

